# Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung



## de9 (30. Juli 2012)

*Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bekomme ich paar erklärende Rückmeldungen zu meinem Thema.
Ich habe mir die PCGH Sonderausgabe in einem Abo geholt, da man sie im Kiosk(Berlin) leider nicht mehr bekommt.
Da ich mir selber einen Rechner zusammenbasteln wollte, kam mir die Ausgabe wir gerufen!

Von der Sache her ist die Zeitschrift ja recht gut. Man kann sich eben gut informieren was aktuell ist, und für welche Gebiete
sich die Neuanschaffungen lohnen.
ABER, bitte erklärt mir doch, wie ihr auf die Preise kommt!!!
Ich wollte mir einen günstigen Rechner zusammenstellen, daher habe ich eben nur bei den leistungsschwächeren Komponenten geschaut.
Den Intel Core i3-3220 finde ich leider nirgends zum Verkauf.
Die Radeon HD 6850, die ihr für unter 100€ gefunden haben wollt, kann ich auch nicht ansatzweise zu dem Preis finden.

Sehr hilfreich wäre es gewesen, wenn ihr vielleicht im Einführungsteil erläutert hättet, wie ihr auf die Preise kommt, bzw. wo ihr diese findet.
Des weiteren hätte ich auch gut gefunden, welche Hersteller ihr verwendet, also MSI, Gigabyte, Sapphire usw.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Mfg de9


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Zum i3 Ivy Bridge: Launch von Intels Core i3 auf drittes Quartal verschoben Hoffe ich lieg mit dem Quartal richtig

zur Grafikkarte: Kann sein das die Preise leicht gestiegen sind ich finde ich auch keine Unter 100€ aber dafür, für 112€ Radeon HD6850


----------



## de9 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Aaah super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Vielleicht könnte ihr ja beim nächsten mal ein paar Vorschläge von mir einbauen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*



de9 schrieb:


> Den Intel Core i3-3220 finde ich leider nirgends zum Verkauf.


Intel hat die Core i3 nach hinten verschoben, das war bis Druckschluss nicht bekannt.

Wo wird eine HD 6850 mit 100 Euro angegeben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Die Komponentenpreise schwanken beinahe minütlich, daher sind die in Heften (und sogar in Website-News) abgebildeten Preise nur als Richtwerte zu verstehen. Das Sonderheft ist schon ein paar Wochen alt, aber die Leistung der behandelten Hardware stimmt natürlich ungemindert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## de9 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

"Wo wird eine HD 6850 mit 100 Euro angegeben?"

Das findet man auf Seite 12, in dem kleinen Kästchen "Bis 100 Euro".


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

HD-6850-Karten gab's vor etwa einem Monat tatsächlich für einen "Hunni": PCIe im Preisvergleich - PC Games Hardware Online

Wir denken uns das ja nicht aus.  Leider haben wir keinen Einfluss darauf, wie gut ein Produkt 4 Wochen später verfügbar ist und was es kostet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## de9 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Na das ihr euch das nicht ausdenkt, davon gehe ich einfach mal aus. 
Ich konnte es eben nur nich glaube wie enorm die Preisschwankung ja dann tatsächlich sind.

Vielleicht könntet ihr auch verraten welche Quellen/Händler ihr überhaut nehmt, bei denen ihr einkauft.
Das man vielleicht einen Überblick bekommt. 
Welche Preissuchmaschine/en verwendet ihr, oder geht ihr ganz gezielt auf die Suche?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Als bevorzugte Händler gelten meist Hardwareversand, Mindfactory und bei den Suchmaschinen ist es meist Geizhals oder direkt von hier


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Wenn du Einzelkomponenten kaufst ist es normal dass die Preise schwanken. Je nach Nachfrage und Angebot auch schon mal sehr stark innerhalb kurzer Zeit.
Du kannst daher eine Zeitschrift nicht daran festnagel dass die Preise die dort gedruckt wurden heute nicht mehr gelten.
Vergleiche einfach Preissuchmaschinen und dann wirst du schon mitbekommen ob du hier und da mal ein Schnäppchen machen kannst.


----------



## Falcony6886 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir das Sonderheft recht gut, auch wenn es für erfahrene Anwender nur wenig Neues bietet - aber es gibt einen Überblick und die Tabellen zum prozentualen Leistungszuwachs sind in meinen Augen sehr interessant! So etwas würde ich mir in jeder Ausgabe wünschen! Das hilft nochmal wesentlich mehr, als "nur" die reinen Leistungsvergleiche - eben weil man sich eure Zeitschrift ja auch kauft, um zu sehen, welcher Hardwaretausch sinnig ist! Da sind dann die reinen und möglichen "Maximalzuwächse" teilweise zwar interessant, aber ein Anhaltspunkt im Vergleich zum eigenen System ist immer schön! So etwas gibt es leider zu selten. Vielleicht könnt ihr sowas ja mal alle 2-3 Monate ins normale Heft einfließen lassen!?

Nur liegt in den Tabellen auch ein kleiner Kritikpunkt:

Ich habe mir die Tabelle auf Seite 9 angeschaut, da ich vom X6 1090T auf den Core i5-3570k wechseln möchte. Als Grafikkarte nutze ich die GTX480 Amp! - bin also im orangenen Bereich, sprich: "CPU bremst". Mit dem i5 wäre die Kombi dann aber "Optimal". Soweit ja alles nachvollziehbar, nur finde ich eure Kategorien doch sehr unglücklich... Der X6 1090T bremst (Orange) und der X6 1100T "bremst leicht"? Kann ich mir bei nur 100 Mhz mehr Takt nicht vorstellen... Auch nicht, dass ein Athlon II X4 651 schneller ist als mein X6 1090T, bzw. dass er mit dem FX-8150 oder X6 1100T gleichzusetzen ist (was ihr ja tut in der Tabelle, habt ihr da einen Test für mich?).

Auch setzt ihr dann die GTX 480 in eine Spalte mit der GTX 670, Radeon HD 6970 und der GTX 570. Die GTX 670 ist aber laut Leistungsindex mal locker 25% schneller als die GTX480... Das passt doch nicht wirklich...

Vielleicht als Anregung für ein weiteres Heft: 
Eine Heft-CD/DVD mit den wichtigsten Tools wäre schön gewesen zumal für den Preis von 5,99 Euro! Etwa CoreTemp, Prime95, MSI Afterburner, ein paar Anwendungen wie Adobe Reader, Freeware-Virenscanner, dazu Systemsoftware (DirectX), so eine Art kleines "Start-Up Kit" mit allem was man eben so zum Aufsetzen eines neuen Rechners benötigt! Gerade für die unerfahrenen User wäre das mit Sicherheit interessant - ich lade mir so einen Kram in der Regel selbst herunter und checke den Rechner durch. Aber es würde auch erfahrenen Usern Zeit ersparen und ihnen eine gute Start-CD für's Archiv an die Hand geben.

Ihr hättet auch z.B. schreiben können: "Erfahrene Anwender können per Overclocking des Phenom II X4 955 BE auf (bspw.) 3,8 Ghz noch Leistungsreserven freischalten. Stellt man dem Phenom eine Grafikkarte vom Kaliber einer GTX 6x0/HD79x0 zur Verfügung steigt die Framerate im Vergleich zur GTX 460 deutlich. Somit lässt sich die Wartezeit auf Haswell überbrücken. Wem dies nicht genug ist bleibt nur der Plattform-Wechsel auf den Sockel 1155 und Ivy-Bridge." Und dann dazu vielleicht einen OC-Guide, eben weil dieser Phenom ja weit verbreitet ist und sich ein solcher Guide doch auch für die anderen BE-Modelle im groben anwenden lässt. Vielleicht habt ihr aber dort auch einfach den logischen Spagat gewählt: Unerfahrene machen das nicht und rüsten lieber direkt auf - Erfahrene Anwender haben schon längst übertaktet. Aber dennoch mal als Vorschlag/Wunsch von mir - denn die Neulinge/Unerfahrenen-User brauchen ja Guides, um Erfahrung zu sammeln! 

Loben muss ich euch aber insbesondere für die Artikel zu den SSD's - insbesondere für's Notebook! Der Test auf einer älteren Maschine hat mich sehr interessiert und ihr habt mich jetzt darin bestärkt, meinem Aspire 5920G doch noch eine SSD zu verpassen! 

Mein Fazit fällt also leicht durchwachsen aus - das Heft hat einige Stärken aber auch einige Schwächen. Insgesamt wäre da noch ein bissl mehr drin gewesen. Immerhin habt ihr vieles viel besser gemacht als zum Beispiel der große Konkurrent von PC Games - die Gamestar. Dort habe ich nach dem sehr guten Starcraft II Sonderheft deren Diablo III Sonderheft blind gekauft und hätte es am liebsten verbrannt. 7,99 Euro für eine Tabellensammlung, die ich auch gratis bei Blizzard erhalte, dazu langweiliges Blabla über die Geschichte von Blizzard, aber keinerlei Hilfestellung für's Gameplay - witzlos. 

Ihr habt da eure Zielvorgaben erreicht, insbesondere ein gutes Heft für Einsteiger und Unerfahrene zu schaffen, die ihren Computer erstmals selber bauen oder aufrüsten möchten! Die Guides sind allesamt sehr gut! Mit einer beigelegten CD/DVD und dem ein oder anderen Detail mehr an bestimmten Stellen wäre es für mich ein nahezu perfektes Heft gewesen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Vorab danke für das Lob! 

Die 10x10-Matrix auf Seite 9 hat bei erneuter Betrachtung zugegeben ein paar Schwachpunkte - gerade bei der Sache mit dem 1090T und dem 1100T, das hast du Recht. Als Basis diente der *reine (!) Spiele-Index*, hier ist ein X4 615 nun mal auf Höhe eines 1100T oder FX-8150 (der X4 ist Llano-basiert, die derzeit pro Takt stärkste AMD-Architektur). Die Unterteilung der Grafikkarten ist etwas verrutscht, die 580 und die 670 hätte man tauschen müssen, ja. 

Was genau meinst du übrigens mit "Tabellen zum prozentualen Leistungszuwachs"? Die linke oder die rechte oder beides? Beides versuchen wir unterzubringen, aber gerade die rechte ist leider furchtbar aufwendig (Zeit). Prinzipiell nutzen wir das aber gerne und versuchen es gerade in den letzten Monaten häufiger unterzubringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sikeij (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Ich finde das Sonderheft auch gut, wenn es auch wenig neues bringt. Zum Teil scheinen die Artikel zumindest passagenweise "recycled" (?!?) und der Preis ist gemessen am normalen Heft auch eher hoch (normale Ausgabe 146 Seiten für 5,30 €, das Sonderheft 82 Seiten für 5,99 .....). Halber Preis hätte auch gereicht. Aber ihr wollt ja auch leben ...

Noch ne Frage zur 10x10 Matrix. Hab den alten Xeon E3 1230 v1. Ist der eher mit dem 2500, dem 2600 oder aufgrund des niedrigeren Taktes mit dem i7 920 vergleichbar?

Hinsichtlich der SMT-Unterstützung von Spielen wäre es super, wenn ihr den E3 1230 v2 mit in den Index aufnehmt. Daran lässt sich super erkennen ob der Takt zählt (dann ist der I5 3570 vorne) oder SMT. Und ihr müsst beim X6 nicht ständig Kerne ab- und wieder anschalten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Der *Xeon E3-1230 v2 ist Teil des Index* - auch im Heft.

Der erste E3-1230 ist bei Anwendungen knapp hinter einem 2600K, in Spielen knapp hinter einem 2500K. Da sich die 10x10-Matrix auf Spiele bezieht, nimm bitte den 2500K als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## sikeij (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

in der 10x10 Matrix aber nicht.

Ich meine im letzten Jahr hattet ihr den v1 auch ein paar Mal drin. Hab mich gefreut, nur auf einmal war er wieder weg...


----------



## FreezerX (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Ich musst grinsen, als ich nach lesen des Titels "Sehr enttäuscht" gesehen habe, dass du mit dem Inhalt zufrieden bist, nur Probleme mit den Preisen hast. 
Wenn es einen inhaltlichen Fehler auch noch gäbe, wär das dann ein "apokalyptischer, verheerender Fehler"?  

Ich will damit nur sagen, ich war von der Abstufung des "sehr" etwas überrascht. Deine Kritik ist aber absolut richtig, und die Angaben bei HD6850 und i3-3220 irritierend. 

Als i3-3220 Ersatz kannst du den i3-2120 nehmen, wenns eilt. Der i3-3220 ist der etwas schnellere und etwas sparsamere Nachfolger. Und die guten HD6850 kosten meist 115-120€, wie z.B. das Sapphire Modell: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11180-00-20R) | Geizhals Deutschland
Dieses läuft aber langsam aus und dürfte bald teuer werden. Gute Alternative ist die HD7770: hd7770 in PCIe | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Sie können eben nicht jede CPU in den Index stecken.
In Spielen an den 2500k halten, bei Anwendungen an den 2600k


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*



sikeij schrieb:


> in der 10x10 Matrix aber nicht.


Weil die auf dem neuen Benchmark-Parcours basiert.


----------



## Falcony6886 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Vorab danke für das Lob!
> 
> Die 10x10-Matrix auf Seite 9 hat bei erneuter Betrachtung zugegeben ein paar Schwachpunkte - gerade bei der Sache mit dem 1090T und dem 1100T, das hast du Recht. Als Basis diente der *reine (!) Spiele-Index*, hier ist ein X4 615 nun mal auf Höhe eines 1100T oder FX-8150 (der X4 ist Llano-basiert, die derzeit pro Takt stärkste AMD-Architektur). Die Unterteilung der Grafikkarten ist etwas verrutscht, die 580 und die 670 hätte man tauschen müssen, ja.
> 
> ...



Lob an euch verteile ich immer gerne, wenn es berechtigt ist! Ich bin praktisch ab der ersten Stunde Leser von euch und immer noch mehr als zufrieden! Ihr macht 'nen super Job! 

Danke für die Aufklärung, dass wusste ich natürlich nicht! Dann macht die Tabelle natürlich deutlich mehr Sinn! Auch wenn ich doch verwundert bin, dass der X6 1090T langsamer als ein Athlon II X4 651 ist... 

Ich meinte die linke deiner Tabellen, die rechts ist zwar im Detail bestimmt noch besser, aber wohl nicht nur für euch aufwendiger zu erstellen, sondern für mich auch als Leser auch komplizierter zu durchschauen, bzw. ich muss genauer hingucken und so was mag ich nicht so gerne, ich bin ja faul...  Links kann ich mich super orientieren und sehe sofort was Sinn macht! Wenn ihr sowas öfter mal integrieren könntet, wäre das echt super! Vielleicht ja wirklich nur bei großen Grafikkarten oder CPU-Tests!

Freut' mich sehr, dass du dich zu meinem Feedback geäußert hast! Das ist heute auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich, gerade wenn man mal was kritisiert... Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Die Llanos gehen stellenweise trotz weniger Takt (in Spielen) gut ab, da retten auch die Kerne der X6 wenig. Die linke Tabelle können wir gerne öfter einbauen, wenn es denn in den Artikel passt - die Werte sind ja idR bereits vorhanden.



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Freut' mich sehr, dass du dich zu meinem Feedback geäußert hast! Das ist heute auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich, gerade wenn man mal was kritisiert... Danke!


Konstruktive Kritik respektive Feedback ist immer erwünscht, einzig destruktives Gebashe brauchen wir nicht


----------



## de9 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

@Freezer,

ja im Nachhinein klingt das sicher auch nicht sehr gut gewählt. Ich war einfach sehr frustriert, das ich die Angaben im Internet so nicht
wiederfinden konnte. Aber wie gesagt, die Zeitschrift ist ja auch gut! Wie ihr auch unschwer erkennen könnt, habe ich ja auch nicht so viel Ahnung von Hardware an sich, sonst hätte ich das ja auch von alleine heraus gefunden.

Ich denke ich muss mir auch noch eine Menge anlesen, dass ich die Zeitschrift auch richtig nutzen kann.
Denn ich glaubee, dass die Zeitschrift sich schon eher an die richtet, die öfter mal ihre Hardware austauschen und Erfahrung haben.
Es steht ja auch nicht da "Für Neulinge".
Aber um einen Überblick zu bekommen, was gut ist und im welchen preislichen Rahmen man sich bewegt, ist es natürlich perfekt.

Ich finde es auch ganz gut, dass sich hier nun so eine Diskussion entwickelt hat.
Und danke nochmal an alle, die mir bei meiner Unwissenheit geholfen haben


----------



## de9 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Btw., die Radeon HD 6850, gibt es gerade bei PC Spezialist für 129€


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Das ist angesichts diverser HD-6870-Karten um 140 Euro aber nicht günstig.  HD 6000 ist EOL, die werden wohl nicht mehr billiger.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kaspy (17. August 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Hallo Jungs, 

auf der Seite 66 zum Thema SSD wir empfohlen die SSD (und alle anderen HDD) zu defragmentieren.
Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst oder?   ..wird sonst doch überall davon abgeraten, nicht  wahr.



LG Kaspy


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. August 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Hi,

Vielleicht meldet sich der Autor der Artikels auch noch zu Wort, aber so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist der Tipp nicht. Es stimmt zwar, dass SSDs bei weitem nicht so stark von fragmentierten Daten betroffen sind, wie herkömmliche Festplatten. Aber auch SSDs müssen bei stark fragmentierten Daten mehrere Blöcke einlesen, wenn ein einzelner es (ohne Fragmentierung) auch getan hätte.

Eine wöchentliche Defragmentierung wie bei Festplatten automatisch von Windows empfohlen, ist natürlich arg übertrieben, aber gerade wenn die Datenverteilung aussieht wie ein alter Flickenteppich kann man ein, zwei Mal im Jahr schon darüber nachdenken, auch eine SSD zu defragmentieren. 

Und soweit ich das auf Seite 67 (!) gesehen habe, steht da ja auch ein eher großer Intervallabstand.


----------



## Black*Dragon* (17. August 2012)

*AW: Sehr enttäuscht von der PCGH Sonderausgabe 1/2012, bitte um Erklärung*

Die frage ist in wie weit die Fragmentierung wie wir sie zB in OO Defrag sehen überhaupt der Wahrheit entspricht. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das der Controller eh macht was er will. Soll heißen das quasi eine defragmentieren rein garnicht bringt außer auf die Lebensdauer der SSD.


----------

